# bremen tournament results listed



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

bremen bar will be hosting a coyote tournament feb 20 2010 
will post more later


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Tournament Rules: Any questions call Chris @ 302-0668 THANKS

1. Entry fee is $40 per Team (100% pay back) Payback will be as follows: 1st 35% 2nd 25% 3rd 20% 4th 15% 5th 5 %
2. Largest coyote($10) and smallest coyote($10) weights will be taken at check in (100% payback)
3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or Snowmobiles
4. Predators must be taken at least 50 feet from vehicle.
5. Predators can be taken with any centerfire, shotgun, rimfire or bow.
6. No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only.
7. Core temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified.
8. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the block.
9. all entrants must be available to answer questions at both morning and evening check ins
10. No live decoys or dogs
11. No Baiting
12. Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used
13. No pooling of animals
14. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contestants responsibility to check-in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30am and7:30 pm
15. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you
16. All coyotes will be inspected and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman

Happy to hear from you! We were worried that this tournament wasn't going to happen!

Fellas if you are looking for a great tournament this is one. Hope to see you there.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, that's quite a list of rules. No airplanes or snowmobiles, no predators taken within 50 yards of a vehicle, core temperatures, blocks, no pooling, no scouting by other hunters, be available at all times to answer questions. You mean to say you need these rules -- and a dozen-plus more -- to have a yote "calling" derby?

Why would that be? Seems more like an FBI interrogation session than a fun event. We have the odd yote derby in my part of the country but the rules certainly aren't that onerous. Nobody -- at least to my knowledge -- has ever used an ultralight to win a coyote derby.

A couple weeks ago, a derby near where I live was held. Seventeen teams brought in 15 coyotes. The second-place finishers didn't call a single yote but they shot two while driving. (The winning team, and they're very good callers, won with three.) Another team "pushed" bushes instead of calling. 15 teams got a total of 10 yotes. What their general level of expertise was I can't say nor can I say whether they called, drove, pushed or used some other method.

I read on this site about guys who -- at least from what I can gather -- put a lot of effort into calling coyotes, going out often throughout the fall and winter, slugging their guts out, playing the game "fairly" and having very little success. I know what it's like, I put a lot of effort into the sport and especially at this time of year, the calling gets tough.

I read from guys on this site posts about yotes hanging up, yotes not coming out of cover, yotes ignoring and even showing contempt for their calls. Is it possible these outcomes could partly be a result of a lot of guys going out for a day, tooting or pushing or driving, and "educating" coyotes?

Maybe the "fun" aspect of a derby is the over-riding consideration. I can understand that because I enjoy gathering with my hunting buddies recounting hunting stories. But a derby puts a lot of pressure on an area that could range from 300 to 400 to 500 square miles and more, and could really mess it up for guys who spend a lot of time calling yotes, not the guys who do their one-day-a-year coyote derby thing because their NFL team got bounced out of the playoffs.

Whether you guys have derbies is of no consequence to me. If there are those who want to encourage the "one-day-fun-day" approach, and understand and accept the ramifications for the guys who have a passion for coyote calling and who call on more than just "derby day", I'm cool with that.

I'm submitting this post just as a point of discussion -- not to start a war -- after reading your posts about how difficult you're finding it to call coyotes this time of year.

Good luck and shoot straight. :beer: Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

saskcoyote said:


> Nobody -- at least to my knowledge -- has ever used an ultralight to win a coyote derby.


Ive seen it. 

Lots of sleds to. You know somethings amok when a team thats never called and killed a coyote in their collective lives comes in on a HORRIBLE calling day of 30 mph winds and near blizzard conditions with 6 shotgunned coyotes. Than your suspicions get confirmed when you learn they got pulled out of the ditch on contest day with a trailer full of snowmobiles! BUSTED!!!

Theres a lot of good, knowledgeable guys that partake of tournaments. But as with anything, it only takes one or two bad apples to ruin it for everyone. Sadly, they seem to come out of the woodwork for a little cash and "bragging rights".

The other thing ive noticed, is a lot of local "casual" hunters come out for them too. They may belong to the wildlife club putting the hunt on and are just contributing, or their regular patrons of the bar hosting the event. They may make two sets during the day, the rest of which is spent driving around.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Sask,

I have been in the VHA tournament for the last 2 years (South Dakota) and it was fun. I, like others, was lured by the competitive nature of us humans - not to mention the possibility of winning some money doing what you love. I have to say though that I don't think I will ever do the tournament again. When the 3 top teams come in with 9 coyotes each, I have to throw the BS flag. I've been doing this a long time now, and I know better. Coyote hunters are ingenious people, and all the rules in the world are not going to stop the cheating.

There are tournaments that are set up in the name of a good cause, such as the young man known to some on this site who passed away in an auto accident, and I believe that they are to be applauded. The payouts at this type of tournament are generally smaller, and subsequently the cheaters tend to stay away.

As you stated, it is quite possible that alot of our educated coyotes are the result of the many tournaments that encompass much of our great habitat. For sure it has an effect.

KD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good discussion.

I hunt tournaments for various reasons. Yes, am a competitive person, so that is part of it. But more importantly I like to BS with the other callers after the hunt, have a few beers, discuss the day, pick their brain, etc. That is the best part of tournament hunting. I have met the following Nodakers at calling tournaments...coyoteman, Levi, lyonch, Brad T, coyotehunter, Plainsman, among others. You can learn a lot from those people and others.

If I get some money back to cover my fuel to get home I am happy. Yeah some coyotes might get educated, but they will eventually forget and make a mistake.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

If you pay close attention to the coyote classic or the beulah (coal country coyote challenge) that all participants are subject to a polygraph test if the suspicion of cheating has taken place. The goal of most tournament directors isn't to prove that a team cheated, but to prove to the other x amount of teams that didn't take first place that there is no way this team cheated to beat them. It is natural nature that at the end of the hunt no one else could have done better than you and if they did they must have cheated. Trust me i have felt this way too many times. The more i hunt these tournaments and the more i help with them, i notice more and more that if the rules are strict and enforced with no le-way(sp) the cheaters stay away because they know they will get caught. Over a period of time you will notice there are certain tournaments that are just not to your liking and you feel that you have been beaten by cheaters. Well then don't hunt those tournaments anymore. Levi and i have the same tournaments we hunt year after year because we have fun at them and get to meet some people who we feel we can call friends now. Fallguy said it well when after the hunt it is a lot of fun to sit down and here the stories on how people did for the day. For a new hunter there is no better education than to come to a hunt and sit down and B.S. with the experienced callers. It might not always be about coyotes :wink: but it is a learning experience none the less :beer: if you don't believe these tournaments are a lot of fun, then come out to the Luke Oyloe Memorial hunt in 2010 and at least put your money to a good cause and have a lot of fun doing it 8)


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

hope to see you all there. :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

So who's going to make it to the tournament?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I won't miss it. One of my favorite's.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm the type of hunter who would be ecouraged to join a calling tourney -BECAUSE- there are so many rules detering the cheaters.

There are coyote derbies and there are coyote calling tournaments.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will be there.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

well time is drawing near. There is a bit of snow but the yotes seem to be geting along just fine. Can't wait to see you all there. it should be a good time :beer: there will be a breakfast as well as a supper . See ya saturday


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Breakfast too? Sweet! What time does the breakfast start? Might have to chow down a bit. See you Saturday.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

bremen results 191 seen and 11 taken 15 total teams
1st place 3 coyotes brian miller and seth schulz and big dog winner with 37lbs
2nd place 3 coyotes dean janzen and boone liane and little dog 27lbs
3rd place 2 coyotes adam becvar jermy bruer
4th place 1 coyote damon finly and chris finly 
5 place 1 coyote levi mcnally and chris lyon

Thank you all for coming had a great time.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for posting results. i hope to make it next year. recovering from torn rotator cuff surgery. thanks. marty


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work on the hunt! :thumb:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for hosting the tournament Chris!

Once again it was a fun time. Great hunting conditions even though we had tough going with not much coyote response!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Great job chris on the tournament!!! Congrats to all the winners and everyone who ventured out to kill some dogs. It seems like the coyotes weren't responding for anyone. 191 seen and only 15 taken sounds like tough hunting. I know it was for us. We should have checked in more than one coyote for sure, but everyone has those days where things just refuse to click for a guy and that's what is was for levi and i. i did take my farthest coyote at 407 yards laying in its bed though. Practicing all summer seemed to really prove itself on that shot  :sniper:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shot lyonch. Either hit or miss, he wasnt gonna give you a second shot more than likely. 15 coyotes out of 30 people isnt too bad. This weather has been too nice lately, cant wait for some fresh snow and some overcast. It seems the next moon is bringing in some single digit temps again!


----------

